# What morph are these corn hatchlings?



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I have some "anery" babies, though the colours are off, where the black markings would be on an anery, they are burgundy, and it fades into red at the top, the mum was amel and the dad is a normal, some babies were snow and amel.

Is this a paradox, badly marked anerys or a morph? Can see the colours a bit in these pictures, not as bright as in person though.





Thanks!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Those are pictures of normals.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

yup, normals. They'll brighten up over the next few weeks/months


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Daisyy said:


> the mum was amel and the dad is a normal, some babies were snow and amel.



The snow's prove that the mom is 100% het anery and that the dad is 100% het anery and 100% het amel.


The normals in the pics above will be normal 100% het amel, 66% possible het anery.

The amel babies will be 66% possible het anery and if you do have any visual aneries, they will be 100% amel.

:2thumb:


----------

